# Major Changes in SAT Announced by College Board



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Major Changes in SAT Announced by College Board
By TAMAR LEWIN

Source: New York Times Education

Saying its college admission exams do not focus enough on the important academic skills, the College Board announced on Wednesday a fundamental rethinking of the SAT, eliminating obligatory essays, ending the longstanding penalty for guessing wrong and cutting obscure vocabulary words.

David Coleman, president of the College Board, criticized his own test, the SAT, and its main rival, the ACT, saying that both “have become disconnected from the work of our high schools.”








​
In addition, Mr. Coleman announced new programs to help low-income students, who will now be given fee waivers allowing them to apply to four colleges at no charge. And even before the new exam starts, the College Board, in partnership with Khan Academy, will offer free online practice problems from old tests and instructional videos showing how to solve them.

The changes coming to the exam are extensive: The SAT’s rarefied vocabulary words will be replaced by words that are common in college courses, such as “empirical” and “synthesis.” The math questions, now scattered widely across many topics, will focus more narrowly on linear equations, functions and proportional thinking. The use of a calculator will no longer be allowed on some of the math sections. The new exam will be available on paper and computer, and the scoring will revert to the old 1600 scale, with a top score of 800 on math and what will now be called “Evidence-Based Reading and Writing.” The optional essay will have a separate score.

Once the pre-eminent college admissions exam, the SAT has recently lost ground to the ACT, which is based more directly on high school curriculums and is now taken by a slightly higher number of students.

The new SAT, to be introduced in the spring of 2016, will not quell all criticism of the standardized-test juggernaut. Critics have long pointed out — and Mr. Coleman admits — that high school grades are a better predictor of college success than standardized test scores. A growing number of colleges have in recent years gone “test optional,” allowing students to forgo the tests and submit their grades, transcripts and perhaps a graded paper.

For many students, Mr. Coleman said, the tests are mysterious and “filled with unproductive anxiety.” Nor, he acknowledged, do they inspire much respect from classroom teachers: only 20 percent, he said, see the college-admissions tests as a fair measure of the work their students have done in school.

Mr. Coleman, who came to the College Board in 2012, announced his plans to revise the SAT a year ago. He has spoken from the start about his dissatisfaction with the essay test added to the SAT in 2005, his desire to make the test mesh more closely with what students should be doing in high school, and his hopes of making a dent in the intense coaching and tutoring that give affluent students an advantage on the test and often turn junior year into a test-prep marathon.

“It is time for the College Board to say in a clearer voice that the culture and practice of costly test preparation that has arisen around admissions exams drives the perception of inequality and injustice in our country,” he said in a speech Wednesday in which he announced the changes. “It may not be our fault, but it is our problem.”

Some of the changes will make the new SAT, more like, the ACT, which for the last two years has outpaced the SAT in test-takers and is increasingly being adopted as a public high school test by state education officials. Thirteen states use it that way now and three more are planning to do so. The ACT has no guessing penalty, and its essay is optional. it also includes a science section, and while the SAT is not adding one, the redesigned reading test will include a science passage.

But beyond the particulars, Mr. Coleman emphasized that the three-hour exam — 3 hours and 50 minutes with the essay — had been redesigned with an eye to reinforce the skills and evidence-based thinking students should be learning in high school, and move away from a need for test-taking tricks and strategies. Sometimes, students will be asked not just to select the right answer, but to justify it by choosing the quote from a text that provides the best supporting evidence for their answer.

The revised essay, in particular, will shift in that direction. Students now write about their experiences and opinions, with no penalty for incorrect assertions, even egregiously wrong ones. Going forward, though, students will get a source document and be asked to analyze it for its use of evidence, reasoning and persuasive or stylistic technique.

The text will be different on each exam, but the essay task will remain constant. The required essay never caught on with most college admissions officers. Few figure the score into the admission decision. And many used the essay only occasionally, as a raw writing sample to help detect how much parents, consultants and counselors had edited and polished the essay submitted with the application.


Starting in the spring of 2016, some of the changes to the SAT will include:

• Instead of arcane “SAT words” (“depreciatory,” “membranous”), the vocabulary words on the new exam will be ones commonly used in college courses, such as “synthesis” and “empirical.”

• The essay, required since 2005, will become optional. Those who choose to write an essay will be asked to read a passage and analyze how its author used evidence, reasoning and stylistic elements to build an argument.

• The guessing penalty, in which points are deducted for incorrect answers, will be eliminated.

• The overall scoring will return to the old 1600 scales, based on a top score of 800 in reading and math. The essay will have a separate score.

• Math questions will focus on three areas: linear equations; complex equations or functions; and ratios, percentages and proportional reasoning. Calculators will be permitted on only part of the math section.

• Every exam will include, in the reading and writing section, source documents from a broad range of disciplines, including science and social studies, and on some questions, students will be asked to select the quote from the text that supports the answer they have chosen.

• Every exam will include a reading passage from either one of the nation’s “founding documents,” such as the Declaration of Independence and the Bill of Rights, or from one of the important discussions of such texts, such as the Rev. Dr. Martin Luther King Jr’s “Letter from a Birmingham Jail.”


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Were the original SAT words really that difficult or esoteric? If you're in junior year of high school and don't know how to use "depreciatory" or "membranous" in a sentence, then sorry but you aren't ready for college.

I agree with their choice to make the essay optional. In-class/in-test essays are really not an accurate measure of writing skill, especially when you can't outline beforehand. My SAT essay sucked (I think I got a 7 out of 12) but in school you'd be hard-pressed to find an essay that I got less than a B+ on.

Also, this quote interests me: "And many used the essay only occasionally, as a raw writing sample to help detect how much parents, consultants and counselors had edited and polished the essay submitted with the application." Really? College admissions offices had access to the text of the essays? I never even knew that they did; I thought they only had the scores.

But if they looked at my essay as a "raw writing sample" they'd get the wrong idea. My college essay was a thousand times better than my SAT essay and nobody helped me edit or anything; I just actually had the opportunity to put time into it.


----------



## tzenbot150 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd like to see what the new SAT tests are like. The old ones were just a bunch of trick questions =_=


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Bear987 said:


> Once the pre-eminent college admissions exam, the SAT has recently lost ground *to the ACT, which is based more directly on high school curriculums* and is now taken by a slightly higher number of students.


I've been saying this for years. I'm glad college board agrees with me.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

thismustbetheplace said:


> Were the original SAT words really that difficult or esoteric? If you're in junior year of high school and don't know how to use "depreciatory" or "membranous" in a sentence, then sorry but you aren't ready for college.


Yup, I have to admit, I don't consider "depreciatory" an arcane word. I feel like vocabulary keeps getting dumbed down rather than remaining diverse and permitting some nuance.

I think the essay should be optional as well. I never even had to write one myself for the SAT and am a good writer, but I don't think it makes sense in the SAT as a required element.

I'd also noticed a growing preference for the ACT over the years.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

the whole "show your evidence" thing is going to piss a lot of people off if the passages aren't stupidly simple


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

The New York Times posted an update today. Longish article, so I'll just mention it here.

The Story Behind the SAT Overhaul
By TODD BALF


----------

